# Waymo could charge 70 cents a mile now and 35 cents by 2020



## Poppin' Jalapeño (Aug 2, 2018)

Via Bloomberg:

Tasha Keeney, an analyst at ARK Invest, says that Waymo could choose to offer an autonomous ride-hailing service today at around 70 cents a mile—a quarter of the cost for Uber passengers in San Francisco. Over time, she says, robotaxis should get even cheaper—down to 35 cents a mile by 2020


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Fake news posted by a 1 day old user account and COULD in the title. Using “Could” is great reliable information right there. You COULD be the next president of the USA.....

Hahaha,,, it looks awfully similar to Transporter007 naive way of posting...


Main question any idiot believing transportation is that cheap should ask himself or herself, is WHY NOT charge 35 or even 10 cents a mile TODAY as long as they have everything in place, AutoNation maintenance and Avis cleaning for their robots?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol more propaganda by a Waymo/Uber/Lyft shill

literally nothing to back up this claim

hell, I could say they will be charging 5 cents but it wouldn't mean anything


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Poppin' Jalapeño said:


> Via Bloomberg:
> 
> Tasha Keeney, an analyst at ARK Invest, says that Waymo could choose to offer an autonomous ride-hailing service today at around 70 cents a mile-a quarter of the cost for Uber passengers in San Francisco. Over time, she says, robotaxis should get even cheaper-down to 35 cents a mile by 2020


Return of the poster formerly known as the embarrassed Tomato??!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Return of the poster formerly known as the embarrassed Tomato??!!


yeah, I think so, too

he's using numerous names now


----------



## Poppin' Jalapeño (Aug 2, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> yeah, I think so, too
> 
> he's using numerous names now


I guess I'm supposed to know who everyone is on this site. I have no idea who this Tomato guy is other than he's living rent free in a lot of heads


----------



## Poppin' Jalapeño (Aug 2, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> Main question any idiot believing transportation is that cheap should ask himself or herself, is WHY NOT charge 35 or even 10 cents a mile TODAY as long as they have everything in place, AutoNation maintenance and Avis cleaning for their robots?


Any idiot would probably realize they have the entire market to themselves


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Poppin' Jalapeño said:


> Any idiot would probably realize they have the entire market to themselves


What market?

I need to remind you how your other persona, the guy staring at you every time you look in the mirror, after a long struggle with reality understood what Google is and what Waymo is -









And he kept doing this to himself -










Don't be surprised when you're going to suffer the same consequences after coming back with a different user account, because those consequences are for your previous behavior, not for your pretended politeness now.


----------



## Poppin' Jalapeño (Aug 2, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> What market?
> 
> I need to remind you how your other persona, the guy staring at you every time you look in the mirror, after a long struggle with reality understood what Google is and what Waymo is -
> 
> ...


Is this guy always like this or is he having particularly difficult week?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Poppin' Jalapeño said:


> Is this guy always like this or is he having particularly difficult week?


You keep doing your funny dance. It ends the same.










And remember - He who laughs last, laughs best!

I've asked you a question - What MARKET any idiot would probably realize Waymo has for itself? Can you enlighten us with your vast expertise, if you don't mind, please?


----------



## Poppin' Jalapeño (Aug 2, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> Can you enlighten us with your vast expertise, if you don't mind, please?


Certainly.
Financial Times: Waymo forcast to capture 60% of the 10 trillon driverless market by 2030.

Walmart, Avis, Auto Nation, Element hotels, DDR are already paying Waymo to use their self driving mini vans for customers.

"A Waymo spokeswoman added that the partner companies are paying for the ride service but declined to share financial terms."

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...walmart-ddr-on-self-driving-shopping-shuttles

The full commercial self driving taxi service begins this year in Phoenix.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Poppin' Jalapeño said:


> Certainly.
> Financial Times: Waymo forcast to capture 60% of the 10 trillon driverless market by 2030.
> 
> Walmart, Avis, Auto Nation, Element hotels, DDR are already paying Waymo to use their self driving mini vans for customers.
> ...


"Waymo forecast" - do you understand what that means regarding "the market"? And do you know why is the year of 2030 mentioned in the same sentence with the term "the market"?


----------



## Poppin' Jalapeño (Aug 2, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> "Waymo forecast" - do you understand what that means regarding "the market"? And do you know why is the year of 2030 mentioned in the same sentence with the term "the market"?


Enlighten us with your vast expertise, if you don't mind, please?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Poppin' Jalapeño said:


> Enlighten us with your vast expertise, if you don't mind, please?


So you have no clue whatsoever? Point blank admitting you are trolling this forum?

Saying any idiot would probably realize Waymo has the entire market to themselves but have no clue what you are talking about? 








What does this makes you, "genius"? Simple question.

I ask you again - do you have any idea? Yes or no, and if yes, why? (You know what I am referring to right? - "forecast" and "2030")

Keep dancing for us here..... be a good sport and don't answer with a question, again, ever!

Take the chance I'm giving you and explain yourself.


----------



## Poppin' Jalapeño (Aug 2, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> So you have no clue whatsoever? Point blank admitting you are trolling this forum?
> 
> Saying any idiot would probably realize Waymo has the entire market to themselves but have no clue what you are talking about?
> View attachment 249293
> ...


Explain what? The 60% estimation is from a UBS forcast via an article in the Financial Times. UBS also forcasts the self driving market to be 2.8 trillion in 2030. ARK forcasts it to be 10 trillion in 2030 and 5 trillion within 5 yrs.

Does that help?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Poppin' Jalapeño said:


> Explain what? The 60% estimation is from a UBS forcast via an article in the Financial Times. UBS also forcasts the self driving market to be 2.8 trillion in 2030. ARK forcasts it to be 10 trillion in 2030 and 5 trillion within 5 yrs.
> 
> Does that help?


Now do you understand terms like "estimation" and "to be" define a SPECULATION and not a reality, right?

Like when you drink Smart Water, doesn't mean the water makes you smart nor that water is smarter than other water (makes no sense anyway).

Then why do they call it SMART like they speculate about an inexistent "market"? 









And please don't tell me SMART water is the brand, because the same way they could've call it STUPID water, but nobody does that.


----------



## Poppin' Jalapeño (Aug 2, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> Now do you understand terms like "estimation" and "to be" define a SPECULATION and not a reality, right?
> 
> Like when you drink Smart Water, doesn't mean the water makes you smart nor that water is smarter than other water (makes no sense anyway).
> 
> ...


You do understand the difference between marketing and equity markets, right.

*"SmartWater* is "vapor distilled" *water*. ... Then the *SmartWater* goes through Glaceau's proprietary filtration process, that removes just about everything from the *water* except two H's and an O.*SmartWater* then adds back in the electrolytes calcium chloride, magnesium chloride, and potassium bicarbonate "for taste."

Is this real or just a marketing ploy? Does it matter? No. Were pet rocks actual pets? No.

If Glaceau can raise the money to produce and sell the product, good for them. If you can show investors self driving cars work then you can raise the money to produce and sell them.

Capitalism is a beautiful thing.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Poppin' Jalapeño said:


> You do understand the difference between marketing and equity markets, right.
> 
> *"SmartWater* is "vapor distilled" *water*. ... Then the *SmartWater* goes through Glaceau's proprietary filtration process, that removes just about everything from the *water* except two H's and an O.*SmartWater* then adds back in the electrolytes calcium chloride, magnesium chloride, and potassium bicarbonate "for taste."
> 
> ...


Do you understand people don't fell for delusions wrapped and sold as marketing?

Waymo has nothing for itself because there is no market whatsoever!

If you sell smoke and want people to believe is gold because you tell them so, that is not capitalism, is fraud!

If you do that in the US, you end up in prison for a long time.

Take a break and learn who Bernie Madoff is, what did he do and where is he now - https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernard_Madoff

Financial advisor like your Lady Luck - Tasha Keeney from ARK Invest, speculating like Nostradamus about the future of transportation.

And why are they calling water smart and not stupid? Because they want people to feel good about themselves drinking tap ordinary water, like they will feel good (almost rich already) by reading how many trillions the inexistent self driving cars market will value in 2030, and how much money theyl'll make if they invest today.

It is an emotional trigger to make people make emotionally/irrationally decisions when they hear the words SMART or TRILLIONS.

Scamming 101 young financial advisors think they've invented it for the public to fell for.

You commenting about capitalism looks like an unsupervised 3 year old child crossing a busy street in the middle of the block.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

They could charge whatever they want, but if they plan on turning a profit, they better change "Waymo" than 70 cents a mile!!



Poppin' Jalapeño said:


> I guess I'm supposed to know who everyone is on this site. I have no idea who this Tomato guy is other than he's living rent free in a lot of heads


If you're not the Tomato, you speak exactly like him which are things that make you go hmmm

If you ARE the Tomato.. hi Greg!



Poppin' Jalapeño said:


> The full commercial self driving taxi service begins this year in Phoenix.


"This year" being 2018? That's funny, they said the same thing in 2017.



goneubering said:


> Return of the poster formerly known as the embarrassed Tomato??!!


Who can forget the Tomato's "greatest hits" of catchphrases:

1. "I know I'm being conservative with my estimations but what can I say? I'm a giver."

2. "Waymo can charge 35 cents a mile and still make crazy money but they will leave money on the table in the beginning"

3. "You have no idea what the players in this biz know. They have skin in the game, you don't"

And last but not least:

4. "The vaunted UP Community is_______ (insert insult here)"


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> They could charge whatever they want, but if they plan on turning a profit, they better change "Waymo" than 70 cents a mile!!
> 
> If you're not the Tomato, you speak exactly like him which are things that make you go hmmm
> 
> ...


Once a Tomato. Now just a lonely little pepper.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Mitre Box said:


> I wanna party with that dude.


You know, something tells me the Tomato parties HARD


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Forecasting for 2030 made by recent startup.. well it’s a goldmine of course, you can grind that and make the world’s finest toilet paper out of it.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Someone explain to me who ARK Investments are. They are either:

1. So dumb they actually think SDCs are a good investment

OR

2. They know SDCs are a crap investment but they’re just trying to fool their investors.

Which is which?


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

My Certified Financial Advisor @ Brown Brothers Harriman told me ARK Invest focuses solely on disruptive innovation and offers strategies to investors who seek to capture long-term capital appreciation and alpha.

I told him no way! Cause an Uber driver gave it the thumbs down.
When it comes to money investing✔, legal issues✔ and tax advise✔ I always seek out the most credible source with unapproachable track record: an uber driver 

Thxs to all u uber CFA MBA and CPA ‼


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

What exactly is "disruptive investments"?

It's an investment in a disruptive company.

What's a disruptive company?

A company that completely changes how we live and operate.

Uber is an example of a disruptive company and they are more or less successful (for now).

For every one successful disruptive company there are 1000 who go belly up.

It sure looks like ARK is putting their money into the ones going belly up,

You sir, mr transporter007 are using two very poor arguments:

1. iheartuber is an Uber driver so we should immediately just ignore anything he says
2. All disrupters are successful disrupters, and if ARK invests in disrupters then they're on the road to success.

Anyone paying attention can see the flaws in your two arguments.


----------

